# けれども



## Yoshie0

Could someone please explain me the meaning of けれども in the following passage. What will change if we omit it?

彼女たちは、そうだ、恵のことを快く思ってはいなかった。それが何故なのかは判然としない。*けれども*、だから、冴子が恵と親しくなりそうだと見ると、掌を返したように冷たい態度を取り始めたのだ。


----------



## wind-sky-wind

This sounds weird.
Probably, it would be:
彼女たちは、そうだ、恵のことを快く思ってはいなかった。それが何故なのかは判然としない*けれども*。
だから、冴子が恵と親しくなりそうだと見ると、...


----------



## 810senior

It is equivalent to しかし(however) used as conjunction in this sentence.


----------



## Yoshie0

Conjunction with the previous sentence, 「それが何故なのかは判然としない。」?
Somehow it seems a bit strange for me, seeing it in the beginning of the sentence.


----------



## frequency

This is almost for the first time I see such double negation-like conjunctions: けれども、だから. Not good writing. しかし is the best.

It's unclear, but they started acting cool...
I slightly feel 'at least' after 'but'. The speaker didn't know the reason well, but he or she have found an action toward Megumi after knowing the fact (her relationship with Saeko).


----------



## wind-sky-wind

"彼女たちは恵のことを快く思ってはいなかった。それが何故なのかは判然としないけれども。"
is a kind of inversion of:
"それが何故なのかは判然としないけれども、彼女たちは恵のことを快く思ってはいなかった。"

"彼女たちは恵のことを快く思ってはいなかった。それが何故なのかは判然としないけれども。"
sounds quite natural as written language.

"けれども、だから" sounds weird, anyway.

This Japanese sounds quite natural other than "けれども、だから."
So, I think this is miscopied (not by you) or someone corrected the period and comma by mistake.


----------



## 810senior

それが何故なのかは判然としないけれども、彼女たちは、恵のことを快く思ってはいなかった。
だから、冴子が恵と親しくなりそうだと見ると、掌を返したように冷たい態度を取り始めたのだ。​



I think it is much better to understand that the whole sentence refers to, by rearranging the order of sentence.
If possible, it sounds quite natural.


----------



## wind-sky-wind

"それ" can refer to both the previous and the following, but the previous would be far more common.
In that sense, "彼女たちは恵のことを快く思ってはいなかった。それが何故なのかは判然としないけれども。" is perfectly correct.

Anyway, "けれども、だから" sounds weird.
No one mistakes the two words just for "しかし."
And actually, the conjunction that connects the two parts is rather "だから" than "しかし."

There should be original writing and you can't rewrite it freely.


----------



## Flaminius

The OP has posted the same question in another site:
http://detail.chiebukuro.yahoo.co.jp/qa/question_detail/q12145044272

I find the comment posted by *qajiro* at 2015/5/2 08:36:05 most sensible.


> ここでの「けれども」 は、その前の
> 『彼女たちが恵のことを快く思っていなかった』に対しての逆接です。
> 
> また、「だから」は、
> ”彼女たちが恵のことを快く思っていないのに、冴子は親しくなりそうだ”
> ということを受けての発言になります。


Contrary to their analysis that it's a crude expression, however, I think it is well within the feature of conversational language.  While the sentence is a narrative part of a novel, it appears also to be soliloquy of one of the characters in the story.  If it is not a slip of the pen of the author, it is more likely to be a device to acquaint the readers of the intimate thoughts of the narrator than an illustration of teenage insecurity.


----------



## wind-sky-wind

*qajiro* says:

「けれども、だから」と、接続詞が続いているため、論理的に理解しようとすると不可解です。
質問者様が疑問に思われるのは、もっともです。

まずは、文章の意味がわからないと不安でしょうから、その解読から始めて、その後で、なぜこんな表現になったかを考察してみましょう。

I think:
そんなふうに「だから」の位置を変えてまでこじつけるくらいなら

「彼女たちは恵のことを快く思ってはいなかった。それが何故なのかは判然としないけれども。だから、...」
で何の問題もありません。

書いた本人に聞くしかないでしょう。
転写された際に「、」「。」がおかしくなったとという可能性も含めて。


----------



## Flaminius

wind-sky-wind said:


> I think:
> そんなふうに「だから」の位置を変えてまでこじつけるくらいなら


「だから」の位置を変える、の意味が分かりません。この語が、快く思わない→冷たい態度をとるという因果関係を説明していることに変わりはありません。



> 書いた本人に聞くしかないでしょう。
> 転写された際に「、」「。」がおかしくなったとという可能性も含めて。


まず、「けれども、だから」が容認度の低い表現であることは誰も疑っていないと思います。したがって、作者、編集者の意図に反して紛れ込んだ表現である可能性は考慮すべきです。しかし、何らかのミスによって句読点が「判然としないけれども。」からこのような形になる可能性はかなり低いでしょう。一方で「けれども、だから」程度に非文法的だが意味がとれる表現は、日常の生の発話では珍しくありません。書き言葉としてふさわしくなくても、話し言葉では十分意味の取れる範囲なら、編集作業段階で見逃されたとしても不思議ではありません。ミスの原因として可能性の異なる要因が複数考えられる場合は、可能性の高い要因から現実に起こったことと想定すべきです。


----------



## wind-sky-wind

だから、の位置をずらしてるじゃないですか。
「けれども、だから」ということはあり得ると思いますが、ここは明らかにおかしい。
でも、日本語をよく知らない人が、「けれども」は文頭に来る、と思い込んで「。」と「、」を修正した可能性は十分あります。

だから、こういう議論をしても何の意味もない。
書いた人に聞くしかない。元の原稿見るしかない。

ネットの時代、たまたま書いたもの、修正されたもの、
いくらでも出回っています。
そういう文にいちいち、議論しても始まらない。
ただ、この「けれども、だから」でいいっていう人は確実に「だから」の意味をずらしています。


----------



## Flaminius

wind-sky-wind said:


> だから、の位置をずらしてるじゃないですか。


*qajiro*さんの「意味が通るように、語順を変えて、少し言葉を補ってみます」のことですか?　これは説明のための図示であって、原稿かなにかでは「だから」がこの位置にあったという意味ではないと思いますよ。仮にそうだとしたら、文法的にめちゃくちゃな文になっています。



> ただ、この「けれども、だから」でいいっていう人は確実に「だから」の意味をずらしています。


管見の限りそんなことを主張する人はいません。


----------



## frequency

＞それが何故なのかは判然としないけれども、彼女たちは、恵のことを快く思ってはいなかった。
＞だから、冴子が恵と親しくなりそうだと見ると、掌を返したように冷たい態度を取り始めたのだ。

＞彼女たちは恵のことを快く思ってはいなかった。それが何故なのかは判然としないけれども。
＞それが何故なのかは判然としないけれども、彼女たちは恵のことを快く思ってはいなかった。
＞彼女たちは恵のことを快く思ってはいなかった。それが何故なのかは判然としないけれども。

ていうかそもそも原文をここまでいじるなよ。意味がないじゃん
たとえて言うなら、生のわかめをふえるわかめちゃんにしちゃってそれと比較してるようなものだよ。


----------

